# VOTE: Best European Skyline



## Zuelas (Jul 8, 2004)

I prefer Frankfurt outta the bunch. London 2nd


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Singidunum said:


> If we are voting for skyline - Frankfurt but separating buildings Paris(La Defense) would win easily.


I gotta agree with Singidunum! The "old' city of Paris and the "new" city of La Defense go together so well that it doesn't matter that La Defense lacks new supertalls.

Honorable mention to Istanbul. I nominated it as one of my three, but I would still put it behind Paris and Frankfurt.


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

Frankfurt, Paris, Rotterdam


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What, Paris is not leading??!!! Sorry, Frankfurt is only an Americanized CBD-concentrated post-war creation (I am only talking about the skyscrapers of course ) IF we talk European, then it must be a city that IS European... Frankfurt is as European as Singapore is Asian


----------



## Metropolist (Feb 15, 2005)

i added some pics of istanbul because this city should be on the list.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll go with Paris, it's dense and cool, maybe a bit boxy. Frankfurt after it, they're in the same class IMO


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Le Défence = #1 Most impressive density and striking contrast with the 'older' Paris
Frankfurt = #2 Pure height matters after all...
Rotterdam = #3 The best combination of architecture, height & position
Warsaw = #4 On its way, but the old commie blocks just ruin a higher position


----------



## Down Under (Mar 17, 2005)

PARIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOO THE BEST, its sooo good


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

*WARSAW*​


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

My vote goes for Frankfurt.

By the way, I want city planners like frankfurt's :sleepy:


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

frankfurt will win.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Paris, obviously. Densest, biggest European skyline.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Paris doesn't have much height in it's little dense La Defense cluster tho.

Rubbish.

Canary Wharf has much more impressive hieght. Can't deny that Framkfurt is the best.


----------



## AdamT (Oct 20, 2004)

Today, Frankfurt wins. But perhaps in a not so distant future Warsaw will have the most impressing skyline 








Can't wait until this is added to the Warsaw skyline!








:cheers:


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm surprised Paris wins here and not in this thread.
Anyway, those pics look cool:

Paris


----------



## Tonka Truck (Jan 26, 2005)

Paris, maybe back in the '70's. Frankfurt without a doubt is the best.


----------



## Raddie (Oct 10, 2002)

1. Paris
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Rotterdam
5. Warsaw


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Frankfurt
Paris
London
Warsaw
Rotterdam

London in the near future though. up to 30 150m+ maybe by 2010.

Mini shard just proposed aswell to be larger then Swiss Re in floor size :eek2:


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)




----------

